# Alaska 2007, who's going, who's not?!!!



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm in the "who's going!" I'm jacked up just thinking about it, going the second week of July. 1 week is NOT long enough though.:rant: I'll be in a party of 4, otherwise known as the "Dangerous Crew." 
Going halibut or "butt" fishin' on the Cook Inlet(taking motion sickness meds this time), the Kenai River for giant kings, and fishin the Russian, Kasilof, and some small creeks on the Kenai Peninsula and Ship Creek(Anchorage). I just can't wait!!!!
I will be taking a lot more pics this year and video as well. Of course, I'll be posting pics when I get back.
For 08', not sure yet if I go back to the Kenai Peninsula, thinking the Bristol Bay area. We'll see.
So, who else is going and not going?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

You knew I would have to chime in on this one

July 17 arrive

July 18 Fishing about 130 miles North of Anchorage

July 19 Fishing our way South, through Anchorage, around the Turnagain Arm

July 20 We make our way to the Russian/Kenai Confluence

July 21 Three mile hike to a Grayling Lake....Dry Fly fising for Grayling

July 22 Halibut Charter

July 23/24 One way flight to the Upper Russian River, spend two days fishing our way 12 miles back to civilization

July 25 If the fishing and weather is good we call the Airlines and delay our flight till the 27th

July 25-27......will figure that out when we get there.

Have purchased the appropriate Rods, Reels, Spinners and am tying the flys. Bought a new Camera and enough memory for about 3000 pictures. 

The owner of Alaska Boat and Canoe in Soldotna just finished up a Rainbow Trip on the Upper Russian and send a group of pictures. Here is the Russian as of about a week ago and the Bear are already out.

For those that are Going, the owner of Alaska Boat and Canoe has been really helpful. www.alaskacanoetrips.com.

12 miles of this   










We are a party of 5 and will be known as those dirty, worn out, scrubby men that were crying when they boarded the plane to go back to the world.


----------



## Mark Turner (Dec 24, 2004)

I will be there from August 11th through the 18th. Booked one halibut trip and nothing else yet. 2paws if you have time ship me some info on that dry fly fishing for grayling, sounds fun.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll check out that link Mark, thanks.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I will be at Katmai Lodge from August 17th to the 23rd.

Main focus will be Rainbow Trout, with Silvers second.

Taking a 9 weight, 7 weight, and a Center Pin reel and Rod for Rainbows.


----------



## ryppinlyp (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Fritz, didn't you guide at Katmia with Mike a few years back?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Taking the family Aug 3 - 18th. Have 1 Kenia River trip, 1 Kasilof river trip, a Hailbut trip, a flyout trip and a combo Silver and Halibut trip out of Seward with Huntnut who is a member of this site. We also have a fiord/ice field trip along with renting a motor home and doing a little touring and visiting Denali. We got to keep mom happy so it can't be ALL fishing! We've never been there before so we're pretty jazzed!


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Sounds like some nice trips guys!!! Be sure to stop in at the Soldotna Chamber and see the world record King cuaght by Les Anderson. 97lbs. 1/4 oz. pretty cool.
Get your Soldotna vistors guide at: www.visitsoldotna.com
And the Kenai Peninsula guide at: www.kenaipeninsula.org
Use them as a reference for places to go, eat, stay, visit, etc.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Gone Fishing said:


> Taking the family Aug 3 - 18th. Have 1 Kenia River trip, 1 Kasilof river trip, a Hailbut trip, a flyout trip and a combo Silver and Halibut trip out of Seward with Huntnut who is a member of this site. We also have a fiord/ice field trip along with renting a motor home and doing a little touring and visiting Denali. We got to keep mom happy so it can't be ALL fishing! We've never been there before so we're pretty jazzed!


Where do I sign up to be one of your kids John?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

quest32a said:


> Where do I sign up to be one of your kids John?


I should take you along. Then you could show me how to catch fish in the river!! You can put a guy in the best fishing spot in North America but that doesn't guarantee he will catch fish!! :lol:


----------



## yooper357 (Mar 16, 2005)

fly out of detroit may 12th arrive in anchorage then ill go to my captins shop make a new seine net then go to valdez get on the f/v coventina untill october 5th. big net equals lots of fish. and will do some jiggin for butts alwyas a good workout gettin one of those up from 200 feet of water. good luck guys. enjoy alaska


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

quest32a said:


> Where do I sign up to be one of your kids John?


LOL, would you consider twins?


----------



## phishon (Feb 24, 2007)

Went last year and had the time of our life... went on an overnight trip out of Seward to start things out.. went out with a guy that used to live in Saginaw..owned Saginaw Tractor on Tittabawassee Rd..name Sam Boullion he owns and operates Sam's Adventures of out Seward...4 of us went out Halibut~LingCod~Rock Fish~Black Shark :SHOCKED: ....and of course Silver fishing...we had a riot and I would recommend Sam to Everyone..he's a great host and a very knowledgable Captain. We ended up with our limit of Halibut and Silver's... a few rock fish ....my biggest Halibut was only 67 lbs..and biggest lingcod was just under 40 lbs..awesome time...saw lots of whales... right up close and personal. 
We also did a Kenai trip...another awesome time... ended up with my all time best King... 50.5 lbs...saw bigger ones caught....closer to 80lbs.
We also did a trip to kodiak... or so we thought.... the week we were there last year the bears had taken over the river we were supposed to fish..The Karluk was the river we didn't get to fish...so we ended up over near Bristol Bay on the Nushagak River...Awesome one Again....caught so many Kings my arms to tired... and I mean tired....almost every cast we were landing fish...and big fish....lots and lots in the 40 lb range...fantastic!!!
Oh and by the way... we also spent a couple days in Homer!.. highly recommend it to everyone...make sure you go into the Salty Dog Saloon out on the Spit...sit on the end stool on the left side of the bar...look directly overhead..and look for the bill signed by "Soup"...I was there  
Going back next year....can't wait...and again.. if anyone needs Charter info out of Seward.. look up Sam at www.samsadventures.com he'd love to have you.


----------



## phishon (Feb 24, 2007)

just one of our halibut....with sam, our guide


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

No for 2007, Yes for 2008. We're actually caribou hunting. If we have time, we may try for some grayling. We'll be there after most of the good fishing though.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

ryppinlyp said:


> Hey Fritz, didn't you guide at Katmia with Mike a few years back?


 
Yes I did, my biggest regret in life was not going out there earlier in College, had to make a decision to guide for a few years or start my career. It is still up for debate what would have been the right decision. 

I did just buy my first hotel, so maybe I made the right one.

My brother is now a guide at the lodge.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

every year we go july 1st -14th but this year we are going on july 15th-30th..try and hit the later runs of silvers and reds


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

Huntnut really knows his fishing. I wouldnt hesitate to book with him again. we caught these silvers in about 2 hours. both big fish were caught by al's wife and the biggest would have been well in the money in the silver salmon derby that just ended a couple of days before.

I drive to ak and plan to do it again late august but I probably wont make it down to the kenai penn. It is about 3000 miles to the border. If I go back it is going to be for moose hunting. 

We took 118 lbs of silvers in for vacume sealing and freezing. I still have a few packs left. Very good eating salmon. We caught a limit of halibut, but that was durring a bear hunting trip in prince william sound and we were in a hurry to get the limit to go hunt. I think the biggest halibut was about 40lbs, although they do catch alot more large halibut. we were just looking for table fare.

I kinda wish I had spent some time on the rivers on the kenai penn while I was there but there is only so much you can cram in one trip. all the fishing we did, the trip out of seward to prince william sound for 7 days on a boat hunting black bears and black tail deer then a 10 day moose hunt in the interior up by fairbanks and some grouse hunting. Pretty busy trip. Looks like Gone fishing's trip is going to be the same way(busy). Wait till you drive out of anchorage and through the alsaka range on your way to denali. 

Alaska is such a special place. I cant describe the way I felt entering alaska and leaving alaska was'nt easy. Having my own truck there and being able to spend the time there I did was a blessing for me. I cant wait to go back. 










leaving anchorage

























Has anyone Driven or planning to drive to ak? I cant wait to do it again.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey guys does someone want to adopt me, put me in there will..take me please, pretty pretty please(LOL) I can fish and cook(will give references upon request). I will bring my own fishing pole. And I have my own fillet knife.........hhmmmmmm Any takers? (LOL) The only problem is is that I am afraid of BEARS. But I am sure my scream will be enough to scare them away from me for the next 20 counties. 

Patiently waiting for replies with my fingers, toes, eyes, crossed.


----------



## CGA97 (Aug 7, 2001)

Been here 2 years now and got 2 more to go....
Already got 4 "buts" for the year with the biggest at 65 lbs. The others were around 30. Good eatin, freezer fillin fun!

Kings haven't shown up yet, but should be here soon. I have trolled a bit this year, with no luck. Also, haven't heard too many reports of King action.

Reds should show up in the next couple of weeks too. 

Going out for some "buts" in the morning if the weather is good.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Am looking into picking up two cannisters of Bear Mace and thought I would post hear real quick to see if anybody else is looking.

We will be at the Airport in Anchroage the evening of July 17th, leaving the evening of July 25th.

If anybody is looking to get rid of theirs or pick ours up, maybe we can work something out.

WhooooHoooo Alaska


----------



## 19footer (Apr 26, 2007)

A FRIEND OF MINE MOVED TO KASILOF LAST JUNE BUILT A HOUSE, BOUGHT BOATS AND STARTED FISHING. I LEAVE JUNE 2 AND WILL SPEND A WEEK FISHING KINGS IN THE KENAI AND KASILOF RIVERS. ALSO PLANNING A HALIBUT TRIP. FIRST TIME IN ALASKA VERY EXCITED! I HOPE EVERYBODY HAS AS MUCH FUN AS I PLAN. GOOD LUCK:yikes:


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

2PawsRiver said:


> Am looking into picking up two cannisters of Bear Mace and thought I would post hear real quick to see if anybody else is looking.
> 
> We will be at the Airport in Anchroage the evening of July 17th, leaving the evening of July 25th.
> 
> ...


Mark, we'll miss each other by like 1- 1 1/2 days!!!! We are leaving AK the 15th. Man I'm already depressed about leaving. I'll have a can for myself, the others can buy their own. Gonna pick mine up at Ken's Alaskan Tackle shop in Soldotna. 
Can't wait, I'm having a custom flyrod built/tied for me by Steelhead Fred. Of course, have to get a new reel for it too, so...


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

If you don't use your Bear Mace I will buy it from you.

I have a couple places in Sterling you can leave it and I will pick it up.

Just let me know. .............heres to hoping you don't use it.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Holy Smokes, June is right around the Corner and July 17th is right behind it.

Am awful glad I started early. Gearing Up for Alaska has meant 7 additional rods and reels, a bunch of spinners, a group of body baits and Flys, Flys and Flys.

I still have about 400 more to go and I think anything after that will be a bonus.

This is what we are taking so far. Flys for 5 guys. Two have not sent me boxes so theirs are on the right just lumped in a container. This is right around 1400 flys. Right now I am at about 1200 flys.

Will be focusing on dry flys, flesh flys and some specialty flys that have been mentioned on a couple of the Alaskan Web Sites.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I just saw this thread, I am going, we (my husband and I) are returning to Fairbanks July 3rd through the 10th, Driving down to the Copper River drainage area and catch some kings and reds. We have a canoe that we store at a friends house. Strap it to the top of the truck and away we go. I havent been fishing in this area yet so it will be a new adventure, Spent time in Cordova/Prince William Sound and Fairbanks hunting, but later in the season after the kings are moved through, we caught lots of Silvers/chum/pinks and Grayling but kings and reds are new to me.

Maybe some of you could give me ideas as to gear/methods/lures etc.

We are returning Aug. 31st to Sept.17th for our moose hunting/backpacking trip. We dont use guides just adventure on our own. its a blast, we plan to move to the Fairbanks area in the next year now that the kids are out of school, 2nd one is graduating and off to college this fall.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey Mark, I'll bet your sick of tying!!! I just can't believe how fast the time has gone. A little over a month and I'll be there. Got to do a "dry run packing", still have to get a fly-reel, and get all my tackle together. For clothes, I'm packing lite, as the B&B I'm staying at has a washer and dryer. Waders, wading jacket, some heavier clothes, and I'm set. Wish I could take my firearm, but that's not gonna happen. Oh yeah, the other guys, I have a feeling that I'll be loaning stuff to then.:rant: 
Looking foward to maybe getting the King of a lifetime and a giant halibut. Just can't wait!


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, less than a month now for me!!! Got my box mostly packed today, have to add a few more items, then it will be ready to UPS out for AK!!!!!!!!!!! Rod is being tied as you read, still have to get a new reel. Everything else is set to go. Called my B&B in Soldotna, everything fine there. Hope the rest of the Dangerous Crew is set. Fish ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

BIL has 2 places out of Cooper's Landing on the Kenai. My one wish before I die.......... Oh well, hope you have a GREAT time!!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

The Dangerous Crew is staying in a Bead and Breakfast............sounds like the "Pampered Crew":lol:  

We are almost ready.......about 300 flys to go, waiting for a pistol grip for an 870, need another 5 wt flyrod for one of our guys and that is pretty much it.

UBDSLO1, pm me an address and I will send you a sample pack of flys and a phone number and you can give me some feedback as we get ready to head that way.

Also have a link to the sonar and fish counts. Right now Kings are running late for the first run..........hoping things come together for the second run.

Here is the latest additions.

Battle Creeks for Bows on the Left, Bunny Leeches for Kings, the Sparkle Flys for Reds on the right.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

2PawsRiver said:


> The Dangerous Crew is staying in a Bead and Breakfast............sounds like the "Pampered Crew":lol:
> 
> We are almost ready.......about 300 flys to go, waiting for a pistol grip for an 870, need another 5 wt flyrod for one of our guys and that is pretty much it.
> 
> ...


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks a bunch for the flys Mark, they are great!!! Way better tied than mine, neatly wrapped heads, etc, they'll catch fish for sure.
Picked up the last stuff that I needed today, so I'm ready now. Some supplies at the local Army Navy surplus store. 3 weeks till blast off!!! can't wait!!!!


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

It is now 2 weeks left to the day, and I'll be there!!!!!!!!!!! Everything is packed and ready to go. Still doing some last minute flies, mainly ESL's. Got a fresh issue of Fish Alaska mag yesterday in the mail, got me even more excited!!!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Guess it's you and me Noah......things are looking good for you. Check the Weather Channel website and you should be almost into being able to see the predictions for when you are there.

Have been following some of the websites in Alaska and the fishing is shaping up pretty good. Some real nice pictures being posted and fish number are starting to pick up.

As for us...........just some last minute stuff. Decided to go with a Satilite Phone while we are there............I was outvoted. I didn't want one on the 12 mile Russian River Survival Fishing trip, but hey.

Starting to pack gear now.

Here are the rods......and believe it or not, I got them all into one big rod tube, except four. The short rod tubes on the right I made or should I say modified. They will fit in my gear bag and I put two 5 wts in one and 2 ultralight spinning rods in the other. I modified them so they were shorter and will be strapped to the side of a backpack and will hold spare rods on our trips. The two shotguns are covered by reels in the second picture. Am going to wrap the shotguns in my flannel drawers and put each reel in a sock. 



















Last but not least the stuff.

Flys on the bottom, Kwikfish above them, on the top left are bead, top right are three packs of assorted spinners.










Going over the mental checklist and I think we are pretty much all set. 

Can't wait, I will talk to you before you leave, and can't wait till you get back, cause I'm next


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

I think you need some more flies! Have a great time, look forward to some interesting pics.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

UBDSLO1 said:


> It is now 2 weeks left to the day, and I'll be there!!!!!!!!!!! Everything is packed and ready to go. Still doing some last minute flies, mainly ESL's. Got a fresh issue of Fish Alaska mag yesterday in the mail, got me even more excited!!!


 
Noah,

I turned the handle last night, wrap it tonight, paste tomorrow ready for pick up on Monday!

It looks sweet!

Fritz


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Fritz, that's great! Can't wait for it! I'll send you a pm.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Hey Noah...........hope you bring your rain gear 

http://www.weather.com/weather/monthly/USAK0232?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Looks like mossy-back(bugs) weather!!! Yup, got the rain gear, bought all new stuff last year, Cabelas jacket, breathable waders, etc. I told the rest of the guys to brings their stuff, we'll see. I can see them wearing garbage bags.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Till I get back!!! I'll then have a full write up and pics. Have to pick-up my uncle today. Leaving early on Sunday, so take care guys. SteelheadFred tied my up an awesome 8wt. flyrod just for AK. Can't wait to break it in. See ya guys later!


----------

